

Ask HN: What open software is there for visualising binary data/memory content? - AdiP

In a recent TED talk, Chris Domas, a cybersecurity researcher, shows a few ways of visualising memory content (binary data) as 2D and 3D images, showing how each different type of data has a different visual signature. In the software he shows, in 2D, music looks like a thin diagonal shear or a slanted picture of a galaxy, text in English looks like a well organised square grid, images look like a tilted rhombus, and so on. 3D visualisations are even more detailed and revealing, and all of these abstractions can be done at several levels, allowing you to basically zoom in and out of data, and find what you&#x27;re looking for, or identify what you&#x27;re looking at, incredibly faster. So what software is out there that does stuff like this?<p>Here&#x27;s the link to the talk: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ted.com&#x2F;talks&#x2F;chris_domas_the_1s_and_0s_behind_cyber_warfare
======
AdiP
One immediate use that I could see for such software is analysing memory
dumps, and debugging in (snapshots of) live memory. I wonder if it would make
life easier for coders everywhere, and if we're soon going to find courses on
visual abstractisation of binary data, and interpretation..

